# Removing steering wheel and airbag advice



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi guys,
i have a nice new steering wheel to go on to the car  .
Anyone removed the steering wheel and airbag ? I am assuming i need to disconect the battery , is there anything else under the airbag , sensors etc to disconect ?

any advice welcome 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Mark, a good guide here:

Removing steering wheel for CC install

The first thing you need to do is disconnect the battery, and make sure you have the right sized spline bit, think its an M12 drive. Also make sure you have vagcom to reset any airbag warning lights that crop up after installation. You shouldn't have to disconnect any sensors behind the steering wheel - thats done when replacing the indicator stalk for CC installs. So in essence, its just battery disconnected, airbag off, steering wheel off, then new steering wheel on, air bag on and reset any fault codes.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Mark,

pay particular attention to the steering angle sensor, its situated beneath a circular plastic cover under the steering wheel.

Apart from that its quite easy, two torx 15 bolts hold on the airbag (accessable from the underside of the wheel) just move the wheel one way to get at one torx bolt, then move the other way for the opposite bolt,...i had the ignition on at that point and engine running to make it easier to move the wheel,(i just left both bolts in a couple of turns to hold it on.)..then i disconected the battery with the wheel centred....undo the bolts then unplug the airbag.. m12 is for the centre bolt ,when yo remove the steering wheel from the spline, ease it off...really pay attention just incase the disc pops up and the sensor unravels..its a nightmare to put back in :? :roll: you will need vagcom to do the angle sensor reset and airbag reset after :roll:

Have fun 8) take your time and of course post piccies of the new wheel :roll: 

HTH

Tom.


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

if you have the old wheel and airbag i might be interested

cheers phil


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys 

i don't have the full vagcom so could not reset fault lights if they come on . I have the freeware which will identify a fault but does not allow me to clear it :?

Will these still come on if i dissconect the battery ?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

not like you mark not to be shipping it off to APS


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

chrishTT said:


> not like you mark not to be shipping it off to APS


But they're not open and if he's anything like me he wants his new toy on as soon as possible... :lol: :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> chrishTT said:
> 
> 
> > not like you mark not to be shipping it off to APS
> ...


Spot on mate 

Mark


----------



## frosty (May 10, 2008)

Hey Mark,

I have just ordered a brand new QS Alcantara steering wheel for my Mk1 TT (225). Of course I will be fitting it myself because I don't want to spend loads of my hard earned cash for someone else to do it for me, plus I enjoy working on the car.

I too do not have VAG COM, but am considering buying the full version, as I believe it will pay for its self within a few months of resetting fault codes etc... especially when Audi charge 30-60min labour just to reset a emissions fault light.

Any way, I digress, let us know how you get on and post some pics, as I won't be able to fit mine until mid March as I am out of the country for the next few weeks.

Safe driving


----------



## Deutscher_Audi_TT (Jun 14, 2011)

First time posting but used this forum many times. Very useful!

I replaced the signal indicator switch this morning. It's quite simple job with the info above and:

Removal of the airbag:

http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/airbag/104731105.html

The removal of the steering wheel only requires loosening one bolt.

Removal of the signal switch:

http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/turnsig ... 92868.html

A couple of the members asked about the requirement for a VAG COM unit. I followed the instructions closely and did not have any error messages on the dash. To be on the safe side, I also tried the VAG COM unit and there was no errors reported. No need to reset/remove error codes. Just remember to disconnect the battery first and reconnect once the whole job is complete.

One other thing that I would also like to mention is the need to tape the self cancelling ring in position. The ring will be able spin freely once the steering wheel is removed and I have heard that it is difficult to reposition. The self cancelling ring can be taped to the plastic block that sits behind the ring.

The other site I found that was quite useful is:

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec162.shtml

This is for a similar project on an Audi A6 but includes some colour pictures. Not identical to the TT but I found this very useful.

Cheers,
Colin


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Mark,

How goes it!!

What new toy have you got?

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

How are you Martin? This is an old post from way back and Mark posted it 2 years ago.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Naresh,
I'm good thanks. Hope you are too.

Oh geez, wot a doofuss I am!!! Lol!


----------



## SN55 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi,

Wondering if anyone can help me, I'm changing the steering wheel on my V6 and I'm in the process of removing the air bag. I've disconnected the battery and removed the two Torx screws, Can anyone describe how the air bag is electrically disconnected, looking on you tube it looks like the purple/ yellow connector in the centre of the wheel should be pulled apart. It does want to come out so didn't want to force it in case I break something.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------

